# Lord help me. What have I done?



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

So, I let my 11 year old talk me into buying another chi. We got her last night and she is night and day different from her sister, Juliet.

Juliet will eat anything put in front of her (except that she has suddenly gone cold on the ZP). I bought the new one Halo Puppy Formula Chicken kibble. The new one (debating on name) refuses to eat it. If I soak it in water, she will lap of the water but won't eat the kibble (and the kibble is hard as heck to soften up.) Also, as usual, I did my research after the purchase and saw that Halo is only a 4 star food.

Need some recommendations. Puppy is 1.5 lbs and 8 weeks old. Will try to post pictures one of these days, but she is tan with a brown nose and brown around her eyes. She may end up being named Gingersnap and called Ginger.

TIA!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why not put her on ZP Juliet is on it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ash you took the words right off my keyboard


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

A lot of times it's not uncommon for a new puppy to not eat for up to two days in the new home, but it's normal she may be adjusting still and she will eat when she gets comfortable and hungry 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Oops, forgot to add that I tried to get her to eat the ZP - barely even sniffed it before refusing (since that would have made good use of the 3/4 full bag). I have some nature's instinct freeze-dried medallions (I know I just butchered the proper name of it.) I have been giving these (plus their raw boost kibble?) to Juliet once she decided to hop of the ZP bandwagon. Ginger scarfed it down, so I know she is hungry. Plus I want to get some good nutrition into her system since she came full of tapeworrns ( no extra charge - the "greeder" threw them in for free - I am now viewing this as more of a rescue or chance at a better life than a purchase. But I digress...) So, in addition to parasites, she had been feed puppy chow. I know that I am supposed to slowly switch her over, but no way in hades am I buying or feeding puppy chow.

OK, novella over for now. Thanks for the replies so far!!

Amy


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Start giving her ZP as a treat and slowly she will build up to it. You can also try Primal or Stella and Chewy's.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Start giving her ZP as a treat and slowly she will build up to it. You can also try Primal or Stella and Chewy's.


I agree with this! I think the reason we had no problem with ZP is that before we decided to try feeding it, we bought the small bad of treats and used small pieces in training. I still think Odie thinks she's getting a bowl full of treats. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody is abit of a 'Diva' when it comes to eating and he LOVES Stella & Chewys (Duck Duck Goose only though).......you might try that....


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I agree with this! I think the reason we had no problem with ZP is that before we decided to try feeding it, we bought the small bad of treats and used small pieces in training. I still think Odie thinks she's getting a bowl full of treats.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


We did the same thing! They love it but BG hates fish anything so the ZP Venison and Fish is off limits only straight Venison or Lamb for the Diva


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Today, after Juliet chased/played with her all around the room, she decided she would try some ZP. Not a great big fan, but at least nutrition in her.

PS - they played so well together. 5 lbs vs. 1.5 lbs but Ginger held her own!!


----------

